# Lentils and Protein



## BigDickWillie (Jul 7, 2017)

Could lentils be my sole source of protein? I understand that lentils don't contain all 9 essential amino acids. However, does it really matter if it lacks some of those amino acids? There is still quite a bit of protein in a serving which is all a care about. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2017)

It is a myth that lentils do not contain all the essential amino acids. Lentils contain all 9 amino acids, and are technically a complete protein by themselves. However, they are extremely low in the amino acid methionine. The amount of methionine in them being so low makes it the limiting factor as a protein source. Once all the available methionine is used up, the rest of the amino acids are no longer bioavailable.

So, no, technically lentils by themselves would not be sufficient as a sole source of protein. However, if you combine them with a secondary source of methionine, from whole grain brown rice as an example, they would have sufficient methionine to be used as a significant protein source. 

With all that said, I don't know why anyone would want to limit their protein intake to strictly legumes. I like beans and all, but they eventually get old. Especially in the amounts that you would have to eat them as a sole protein source in your diet. Eggs are cheap, and are the most bioavailable protein you can consume. 

So, yes you technically can use lentils as your sole source of protein, as long as mix them with something that will provide more methionine. I just don't know why you would want to. Almost everything gets old if you eat a lot of it for a long period of time. One of the most important aspects of a diet plan is it's sustainability. If a food becomes unappetizing and you find yourself unable to consume it in large enough quantities for extended periods, then it isn't doing anything positive for you.


----------



## BigDickWillie (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you for answering my question. I choose to use lentils in my diet plan because they are the most convenient for me. They are a great source of carbohydrates with their low glycemic index and have a high amount of protein per serving. Sustainability isn't really a problem for me. I've been eating lentils all year and have stayed consistent with all my meals.

Also would basmati rice be a sufficient secondary source of methionine? And would I have to eat the same amount of rice as I did lentils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2017)

You'll have to do some research and find out how much methionine basmati rice contains. I have no idea off the top of my head. How much rice you eat is determined by its methionine content. 

Why are you wanting to go this route? Why not eat simpler sources of protein? Chicken, fish, beef, eggs, whey protein shakes, etc.


----------



## BigDickWillie (Jul 7, 2017)

Could I just take BCAAs to make up for the deficiency in methionine. And Lentils are just easier to prepare. I don't have much time during the day to cook chicken or prep a meal. With lentils I can just cook a whole bunch and have them ready for consumption when ever I need to eat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2017)

BigDickWillie said:


> Could I just take BCAAs to make up for the deficiency in methionine.



No, there are only 3 amino acids in BCAA's: Leucine, Isoleucine, and Valine.


----------

